# n beetle door panel repair



## scotsford (Dec 18, 2003)

The sun is tearing up my door panels. The vinyl is shrinking around the interior door handle area and separating. Is there a neat way to fix these?
Where can I get new panels or good used ones?
Thanks


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: n beetle door panel repair (scotsford)*

Dealer for new ones, or from an on-line dealer too.
http://www.1stvwparts.com/
http://www.worldimpex.com/index.html
Or used from your local VW salvage yard, or on-line salvage yards nation wide.
Be sure to get the correct color code for your vehicle.
Have the PR code and VW part numbers for your specific model.
Your vehicle will have a white sticker with your VIN and option codes, this is usually in the rear of the vehicle.
If your not sure about this, ask your dealer to come out to your car and check for the sticker.
Write down the interior code, and then go inside and get the part #s for the door panel.


----------

